# measurement at listening position. Help analyze the graph



## killer (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I did some measurement today at listening position and here's the measured response. Would like some input about the graph or if there's anything I can improve with my system. Thank you all!!

Some info about the graph-

Measured at 1.6m in front of both speakers. stereo only. no surrounds or sub-woofers.
Response is the same when L and R are measured separately.
Room dimension is- Length=6M x Width=4M x Hight=3M
Speaker is 3 way. Mic aimed at the mid point between mid range and tweeter.
Mic is Behringer ECM8000.

Thanks


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

No smoothing would be better to start whit.
Special for the LFE channel,10- 200 hz i dont use smoothing.

Fullrange only 1/12 smoothing.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

killer said:


> Would like some input about the graph or if there's anything I can improve with my system.


Pretty much perfect, I’d say, assuming the measurements were made with a calibrated mic pointed at the speakers. And if you really have the exact same response from both speakers measured independently, that’s a very unusual situation and you are very fortunate!




morca said:


> Fullrange only 1/12 smoothing.


While 1/12-octave or finer resolution lets you see the effect of room reflections on upper-frequency response, 1/6- or 1/3-octave smoothing gives a better indication of what the ear actually hears.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

Plus your graph scale is incorrect.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/934-please-read-posting-graph.html


----------



## killer (May 26, 2010)

I readjusted the scale of the graph with 1/12 smoothing this time. I can see there's a big peak around 100hz and when playing 100hz sine wave tone it does sound little louder than other frequency, but sounds OK when playing real music. I don't know if it is because there's a desk in front of speaker or the speaker itself as behringer b2031a is a bit bass heavy in the 100-200hz region.










Here's the picture of the room. Sorry about the quality captured using cellphone. There's a chair in the picture, the mic was setup at that location when measuring.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

You also seem to have peaks at 325 and 550 Hz. These might be making the 100 Hz peak not sound bad. The rest of the frequency band seems to be tracking about 70dB. Have you read and thought about Wayne's House Curve?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/96-house-curve-what-why-you-need-how-do.html

Ultimately how it sounds to you is most important and not what the graph looks like.


----------

